# Wireless connection problems on my Acer



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey there! I'm not certain I posted this thread in the right section, so feel free to move it if it's not where it should.

Anyway, I'm having some problem with the wireless connections on my laptop (An Acer Extensa 56730Z). You see, I can connect to the router without failure, but it won't connect to the internet. When I connect to the browser, it says "connection unsuccessful" whereupon I'm connected to the router, but not the internet.

I've tried rebooting both the router, the modem and the laptop several times, with no success. I know the password to the router so it's not a matter of password protection.

I'm all out of ideas now and I'd really need some help.

Some more specifics:
Laptop: Acer Extensa 5630Z
OS: Windows Vista
Router: D-link DIR-615
Modem: Prestige 600 series
Network adapter: Ralink 802.11n Wireless LAN card

D3


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi, are there any other computers on the network that utilize the wireless connection? Can they connect?

If so, can you go into a command prompt and type *ipconfig/all*. Then post your results here.


----------



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, there is one more computer and it can connect without problems. I'll post the results of ipconfig in here later. It's a bit late over here and I'm not in the mood for troubleshooting. Thanks for taking on this daunting task though!

D3


----------



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, I ran an ipconfig today and here's the result:
ipconfig.png picture by DeDaydreamer - Photobucket

I hope it helps!

D3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

looking at that ipconfig you are not connected to a router - 169.254.x.x is supplied by windows when it cannot find a dhcp service 

can we see an xirrus screen shot - see below 

also what firewall / security suite do you have on the PC or ever had , Norton, Mcafee etc 

also post back the status of all the services 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*
Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post 
post back the status - started/stopped and automatic/manual
Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.
Start > control panel > administrative tools > event Viewer

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Hmm, okay. This is what it looks like:
* COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) *Started Auto*
* Computer Browser *[Nothing] Automatic*
* DHCP Client *Started Auto*
* DNS Client *Started Auto*
* Network Connections *Started Manual*
* Network Location Awareness *Started Auto*
* Remote Procedure Call (RPC) *Started Auto*
* Server *Started Auto*
* TCP/IP Netbios helper *Started Auto*
* WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) *Started Auto*
* Workstation *Started Auto*

D3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

would you answer the other questions and post an xirrus screen shot


----------



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh, sorry, I use McAfee. I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean by "Xirrus screenshot". What's "Xirrus"?
And if you want to see the results of my IPCONFOG/ALL, I posted a picture of it earlier in the thread.
I think I got all the questions now. If I missed one yet again, tell me.

D3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Mcafee could be blocking - are you paying for a full subscription or using a limited time trail version 
If you are not paying for a full version use the mcafee removal tool 

Mcafee RemovalTool
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)
|MG| McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 3.5.109.1 Download

Sorry re xirrus, i though i posted the instructions - see here


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: The Leader in High Performance Wi-Fi - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## DDdreamer (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I've gotten my connection to work again. I don't know why it started working again, but now it does. In any case, thanks for the help everyone. I really appreciate it!

D3


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

excellent - thanks for taking the time to let us know


----------

